

Will Robot Cars Need Windows? - Errorcod3
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/05/why-driverless-cars-dont-need-windows/389483/?single_page=true

======
Raphmedia
Do trains have window? Yes. Do limousines have windows? Yes. Do planes have
windows? Yes.

Will robot cars have windows? Yes.

People love to look at the scenery. If anything, people will spend more time
looking outside than now.

